# Need help with Ford-Azure Transit Connect diagnosis/repair for: 'doesn't take a charge'



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

New project.... helping a friend diagnose/repair a 2011 Ford-AzureDynamics EV Transit Connect. It was running pretty well for him until last week, BUT has stopped taking a charge. Charge port led blinks like it's happy, there are a couple 'clicks and clunks' of relay when plugged in, but no sound of charger fans coming on (which he used to hear during charge), and no charge current gets to traction pack.

I have only just taken a cursory look, and done some reading of old Threads to look up most common places to start.... Tough going with no documentation, and the mfg bankrupt with zero tech support or parts available. The Owner just handed me a box he got with the vehicle, which turns out to have an old XP laptop that has the Azure diagnostic software & dongle.... but no documentation. I haven't even found the communications port yet where I can plug in the dongle, but I'm going to take a look this afternoon....

Q1: anybody know where the 'TCBEV' software dongle communications port is ? under the dash somewhere?

Q2: anybody familiar with common causes for 'it stopped charging' ? I'd like to make a good diagnosis before I go hunting for parts to replace....

.... I'll come back and edit this top post if I find answers


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi, i have the same Ford Transit 2011 with traction battery problem, one half is not working, one BMS module is broken and i am trying to find the same as part but no success. This is not possible in my country and I have very little chance of fixing it, so I don’t know what to do. For your problem, I can send you a wiring diagram for the high-voltage part, this will help you. If you find any spare parts, maybe tell me where. You mentioned a laptop with a program and a dongle. To fully activate the program, you need a password, we don't have it, but was it attached to your program? And can you attach a picture of this dongle?
BR


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

This is


----------



## Greengearhead (Apr 21, 2015)

I repaired one of those a few years ago. Jack from EVTV helped me diagnose the wake to charge module. I purchased his last new module. Not sure if this is the issue with your vehicle but it worked on the vehicle i repaired. the module is a small blue box with a single multi pin connector


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

WAKE ON CHARGE MODULE


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Greengearhead said:


> I repaired one of those a few years ago. Jack from EVTV helped me diagnose the wake to charge module. I purchased his last new module. Not sure if this is the issue with your vehicle but it worked on the vehicle i repaired. the module is a small blue box with a single multi pin connector


turns out that evtv doesn't have any more of those.... but I could order direct from mfg for $495 if it turns out to be the WOC. so far.... its not looking like its the WOC as there are no 12v fuses blown.

my struggle right now is trying to get the TCBEV software to connect via CAN and give me some diagnostics. right now I'm shooting in the dark with no documentation, and no diagnostic info. The Owner had a box with a XP laptop with the TCBEV software, a dongle to plug in, but no instructions. so far I can bring up the sw, but it says 'not connected', and no data


----------



## Greengear (Mar 27, 2019)

The transit I repaired did not have blown fuses either, at least as far as I remember it was almost 5 yrs ago. 
i also reseached software , gave up and just replaced the module. It worked to address the issue in my case.


----------

